# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] Word 2016 normal.dotm "disappears"

## dflak

When I upgraded from out-of-the-box Office 2010 to Office 365 2016, Word opened with a "generic" normal.dotm.

I asked the question on the community forum and was told that when 2016 runs for the first time, it moves normal.dotm to normal.dotm.old and therefore creates a generic normal.dotm. I could not find normal.dotm.old. However I had a backup and copied it in. Now it works normally.

----------

